# Making Black Cars POP!



## dtlasky (Nov 16, 2009)

I am completely obsessed with and LOVE cars, therefore it's only natural that I take pictures of them right? Well it just so happens that black is my favorite color for cars, especially nice ones. I did a photo shoot with one of my friend recently (We will both be attending RIT next year, hopefully....) and his BMW which is black. 

I was looking for any insight into how to make dark colored vehicles stand out and what I like to call "POP" out in low light photo situations. Keep in mind that my resources as far as equipment are limited to some extent, however my post processing resources are not... Take a look and tell me what you think. 

C.C. Only please!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2533/4025288964_01fd0ac1c3_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2570/4006597889_5bdf5ff2ae_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2426/4010584822_b0f205a176_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3208/3952312490_83974a960b_b.jpg

Strobist (1st and 3rd photos): 1 SB 600, behind car 1/8th power. 1 SB 600, Camera right full power but using built in diffuser. And one Cheap-o Sunpak flash set up as an optical slave, camera left. Full Power.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 16, 2009)

Of the top of my head, I can say that your framing can use a little work - 1 & 2 are examples of that - you have so much junk there that it is distracting. 
Good friend of mine is a car fanatic. Here is his site Point & Shoot Photography If you like what you see, send him a message, he'll give you his pointers. 
Good Luck


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Nov 16, 2009)

If you want to shoot cars think about what you're doing ,the backgrounds must be chosen to make a nice reflection in the car?
The only one where yo are near is the last one but whaat's the number plate doing inside the screen


----------



## KmH (Nov 16, 2009)

Two words...........back lighting. Either rim light the car, or light the background.

You want to keep reflections to a minimum and can do so by using a CPL filter.

You want very plain backgrounds of a complementry contrasting color for cars, with no other visual distractions in the frame.

Outside, the best times of day to shoot are just before sunrise or just after sunset and use 4 or more speedlights with modifiers.

The easiest way to shoot cars is inside a studio.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 16, 2009)

KmH said:


> Two words...........back lighting. Either rim light the car, or light the background.
> 
> You want to keep reflections to a minimum and can do so by using a CPL filter.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:  Total agreement here!  Definitely need to use light to define the outline of the car to kick it out from the background.


----------



## Soocom1 (Nov 16, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind....... In the world of painting, one adds yellow to black to make it pop out more. (It has to do the color frequency).

Anyway, don&#8217;t use a warming filter, but rather try adding yellow to the car in PS. 
And adjust it as necessary. You will have to play with it a bit.


----------



## kkamin (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but the only way you are going to see a black car is by controlling the direct reflections off of it.  And I think you will need reflectors larger than the car's various dimensions.  You can kick it out from the background with lights or the color of the background, but you'll want to see some detail in the car, and that is going to take some strategically placed, giant reflectors.  You can see from your photographs that #4 is working the best to show definition of the vehicle; if you exchanged the reflections on the hood and the door with something more simple rather than the background and had a few strategically placed highlights, it would be a slick photograph imo.  If you haven't read it, check out: Light:Science and Magic.  It is a bible for lighting and it explores these types of tricky lighting problems.

here is a link to someone lighting a black car

Lesson 1- How to shoot cars and big reflecting objects on location | Manfrotto Experience 

good luck! : )


----------



## dtlasky (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I'll be sure to look into all of your suggestions....


----------



## dtlasky (Nov 18, 2009)

No Lights, But you like? 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2708/4113611367_2f847f1276_o.jpg


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2009)

If the artist likes it, that is all that matters.


----------



## kkamin (Nov 18, 2009)

In my opinion, I think if the artist is happy with the perceived clarity of his/her intention, then that is what matters.  

I think the last shot has nice definition in the grill and bumper, but the top melts into the background a little bit.  I don't think you are going to find a perfect natural low light environment to accomplish what you want.  I can tell what you are aiming for: some really sweet images of shiny black cars.  From what I know it is going to take some leg work and research to get the outstanding results you want.  You can do it, I think you have a good eye.


----------



## dtlasky (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Kkamin, thats exactly what I'm going for. We searched and searched for something with a better background cause I was gonna do what someone else suggested earlier and find a higher contrast background. And you're right, it think its just gonna take some time and energy to get it right... 

I gotta get my portfolio together for all these college apps REAL soon and I need some new decent pictures to bring it up to snuff.. I'll keep at it and report back....


----------



## bango707 (Nov 18, 2009)

kkamin said:


> the only way you are going to see a black car is by controlling the direct reflections off of it.  And I think you will need reflectors larger than the car's various dimensions... to see some detail in the car, and that is going to take some strategically placed, giant reflectors.




Absolutely correct!!!  The vast majority of the time on a professional car shoot they are using huge light sources placed in the appropriate spot (angle of incidence=angle of reflection) to get the diffused highlights.  
So diffused light sources are going to give you the reflections that create the edge detail that you are looking for.


----------



## dtlasky (Nov 18, 2009)

bango707 said:


> kkamin said:
> 
> 
> > the only way you are going to see a black car is by controlling the direct reflections off of it.  And I think you will need reflectors larger than the car's various dimensions... to see some detail in the car, and that is going to take some strategically placed, giant reflectors.
> ...




If only I had access to some; I've been looking for some ways to make own lighting accessories, i.e. soft boxes, reflectors ect. But cars are huge, everything I seem to find as far as DIY's go is all for small scale stuff.... Know of any cool websites that might have something that could help me?


----------



## thoughtcryme (Nov 18, 2009)

A guy I went to school with does photorealistic 3D renders of cars.
I find it very interesting, so I asked alot of questions about how it's done.

Keep in mind, this is computer based lighting, but the concept is derived from real lighting principles.

Basically, the lighting is done using an array of rectangular area lights suspended above the car.
I've seen the results of this in commercials, where the camera tracks around the car, creating dynamic reflections.
The light should be bright white and fully diffused.
If it's direct point light, you get blown out specular highlights with no real shape.
The rectangular shape is what makes the reflections on the car "pop" because the light distorts as it's reflected creating elongated highlights along the contours of the car.
In reality(as opposed to in a computer), car lighting that looks anything like what you're trying to achieve is done in a studio.
When trying to shoot cars using available light, you'll never get close to what you're seeing in your mind.
In order to do what you're trying to do, you need to have complete control over the lighting conditions, which can only be done in a studio.
You might want to consider renting some storage space large enough to fit the car, with room to spare for your setup.
Get some long fluorescent tube fixtures, and attach some sheets of foam core craft board over the tubes to diffuse the light.
Use some sections of foam core as bounce cards and place them according to the shot you're going for.
There shouldn't be any direct light on the car itself.
Bounce it off of anything that works.

Also, you don't have to have the entire car in the frame on every shot.
When you see ads for cars, they usually don't have the entire car in any of the shots.
By doing that you're limiting yourself.


----------



## kkamin (Nov 18, 2009)

dtlasky said:


> bango707 said:
> 
> 
> > kkamin said:
> ...



You could sew two white bedsheets together, attach black rope to the corners and tie those ropes to four poles.  The poles could be PVC pipe in buckets filled with cement.  You can them choose where you tie the ropes on the poles to control the angle of the giant bed sheet reflector.  This could be used as an overhead reflector.  Then you need to figure out how to get it lit evenly to the tone you want.  For ground reflectors, you could use 8'x4' sheets of white foam board they sell at Home Depot.

I would maybe buy a model black car and try some table top tests to work out an understanding of how angles with reflection work and are controlled.  When you are ready, if you live close to a city, I'm sure there is a photo rental house for strobes or a film equipment rental house for beefy continuous lights.


----------



## 52bmw330ci (Dec 6, 2009)

woooo JB E46 323i...? I have same problems as you, I am obsessed with my black 330ci and have tried many different things. Seems like you've got some great advice already. Take a look around e90post.com in the showroom section, itll blow you away


----------

